# X-Isle-Demo startet nicht!



## Eiche (22. Oktober 2007)

also ich kann *X-Isle-Demo* nicht starten ,es beendet sich mit kaum merkbarer Reaktion.
Taskleiste verschwindet kurz ca 1/4 sec


----------



## sYntaX (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: X-Isle-Demo Startet nicht!*

Geh mal mit der echten Maustaste auf Eigenschaften (auf die Verknüpfung) und dann stellst du bei Kompatibilität auf Win 95 oder so


----------



## Eiche (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: X-Isle-Demo Startet nicht!*

auu so primitiv danke


----------



## Eiche (23. Oktober 2007)

schade tut es doch nicht:mad:


----------



## Marbus16 (23. Oktober 2007)

Also bei mir funzt die mit dem Kompatibilitätsmodus. Ohne kann ich jetzt auch nciht mehr testen, denn habs wieder per Umschalt+ENTF vom Desktop gelösch0rt


----------

